# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  0919.36.1909 Căn Hộ Đạt Gia Liền Kề Đại Lộ PHẠM VĂN ĐỒNG, Quận Thủ Đức

## Vietnamobile2g

*Bạn muốn mua 1 căn nhà nằm ngay trung tâm Quận Thủ Đức?*

❋❋❋*Chỉ 200 triệu * Sở Hữu Được *Căn Hộ** Đạt Gia** Đa Năng Liền Kề Đại Lộ PHẠM VĂN ĐỒNG* - với 7 TẦNG THƯƠNG MẠI ❋❋❋

✬✬✬Căn hộ *Đạt Gia Residence* *giá rẻ nhất khu vực**, những căn cuối cùng tòa tháp A1, A3*

✬Căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ : 799 triệu -  57 m2

✬Căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ : 866 triệu -  60 m2 

[color=#1d2129]

----------

